# What Online Stores Do NOT Require Credit Card?



## sletts02 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am wanting to print one or two designs for myself and my friends however I am only 16 and my parents do not want me using their credit card online. What websites allow me to purchase my own designs printed on teeshirts with paypal / EFT and have it shipped to Australia?

Thanking you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I *think* SpreadShirt offers the ability to pay via PayPal.

try http://www.spreadshirt.com/shop.php?sid=1000


----------



## linny (Aug 25, 2006)

yes you can order shirts from the spreadshirt partners with a paypal account


----------



## sletts02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Spreadshirt only gives me the option to pay via credit card :S


----------



## linny (Aug 25, 2006)

what you do is click on pay by check then when you get a confirmation email from spreadshirt it will have your order # on it 

then go to paypal click on send money then you put in [email protected] in the subject & comment box put the order # also in the comment box put what you ordered 

thats how you pay with paypal


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Go into any STA Travel and buy a pre-paid VISA debit card.

Works exactly like a creditcard (well, a debit card), but you buy it in advance, like a game card or phone card.


Problem solved!


----------

